# 3MB 2/23 bull reds



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well i meet CALTRAIN at about 6:30 and headed out looking for white trout for bait for the reds! We only caught 1 white trout each! We couldnt even get our shrimp to the trout with out hooking a red it was awsome! I think he ended up landing 10 and i landed 5 and lost 5 more! We got in the water at 6:30 and home by 11! I even managed to get one in the slot right at 27in! I caught all my fish on a red ¼ oz jig head and live shrimp on a penn battle 2000 with 10lb braid! That was fun the biggest was 36in with one in the slot and the rest between 28 & 32in! Had a good night and didnt have to stay out all night! Plus i got to get a lil blood on the PA finally!


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice one.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit man! Knew I should've gone...almost did. Nice work fellas. That's good stuff when ya catch 'em while fishin for bait.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Yea it was a blast. I only caught 1 white trout for bait and after that it was bulls on the jigs. So said screw trying to catch bait. The reds are still pretty thick out there. It was nice to finally meet and fish with someone from here.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, sounds like a fun evening.

Kevin


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

It was a good night! And good to meet u Colton!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to meet you too bro.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work gents; glad you went & shared report & pics w/ us!
catch 'em up.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost didnt go bc of the threat of rain! But glad we did! Slick calm, zero wind, no rain, and LOTS of bull reds!


----------



## leo103 (Nov 29, 2012)

Saw two blu-fish in the bottom of that cooler!!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol one was a pepsi!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Bluefish.haha. Yea current wasent bad either. It was a perfect night to get out thats for sure. We'll have to try again soon. Maybe get velli out too. There were enough for everyone. Going to be eating redfish tonight too. Thanks by the way for giving up the only slot of the night.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Any time! I love fish but i love catching them even more! My wife doesnt eat them so most of the time i let em go back or give them to family or whom ever im fishing with!


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

ur killing me! my yak will not be here until next week. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's one I cought last night @ 27.5in. Uuuugggg.


----------



## rhulsey3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol you know it is a good night when you cant even finish your beer for all of the fish!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha thats for sure!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like it was a fun night. Great job!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats on the bulls. I want to go one night but work and school has me screwed. I had to tell a horrible lie to get last night off so i could go mud riding.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

They are thick out there! I counted 25 on the fish finder at one time!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

geeeez, velli we gotta get out there soon. just let me know when.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Im thinkin bout maybe Wednesday or Thursday night!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hmmm...just looked at the weather, damn it still gets cold at night for being on the water getting wet. i might have to pass this time, gotta see what my schedule is.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I was fishing on the bridge when you guys were heading back in to shore. Saw you guys on the other side of the car bridge. Thought to myself that they may have been forum members, and I was about to blast you with my spot light!! Congrats on the bulls, the new fishing bridge just isn't nearly as long as it needs to be to produce like the old one.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I dnt get wet rufus! I got a pro angler! Jeans, tennis shoes, t-shirt, and a wind breaker and im good to go!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea that was us austin! It was deff a good night!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i was talking about my anchor line and the fish we would be hauling up. lol i can manage to stay dry too but idk about high 40's and some wind to boot, i will consider it but i know michaela is going to be in favor of daytime fishing till the evenings start getting into the 60's atleast.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

I hear ya!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

im definitely itching to get my season going. still havent hooked anything big. michaela caught a nice 19 inch speck last week out in front of joe patti's but thats it for us so far.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Yea im a inshore guy i love catching specs and reds! So im ready for the inshore to heat back up!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep this updated. I can take my yak to school then head to 3mb. But it would.be.10 by the time i got to the firzt hump.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Will do bud!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I was thinking about thurs night too but I dont get off till 8. Looking at swell info I may just for go the reds and head out friday morning to 3barges again to give that a try. Would love a snapper,trigger, flounder just for fun. Have to check the weather later this week. Its been screwy latley.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Man im usually off on friday but got rained out today! If i didnt have to work id join ya!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Spec thanks for the red the other night.









Blackened Redfish sandwich. Hell Yes...


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

No problem! Looks delicious!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok....now that looks pretty good! Never thought about making a samich out of blackened red.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Prolly gonna head out thursday after work if anybody wants to join


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

I may join. I get off around 5 so that puts me in the water around 6:30 or 6:45. If I go ill shoot you a text.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I get out of school at 9. Is that too late to head out? Although pending a meeting tomorrow may be my last night.


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

No its not too late just depends on how fast it gets cold that night. Supposed to be around 40 deg. I dont have a sweet yak like you guys I get wet. But would love to see that lime green propel. Thats the one I really wanted but alas Im a poor fisherman.


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

COALTRAIN said:


> Here's one I cought last night @ 27.5in. Uuuugggg.
> View attachment 73459


 
Give yourself some credit!! looks closer to 29 to me :thumbup: 
Nice fish!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I wont make it out tonight. I need to get my snorkel on my quad repaired before this Saturday.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great night!


----------

